# gutes echolot bis 1000€



## Zanderjäger (1. Januar 2010)

hallo kolegen  kann mir jemand nen guten tipp geben für ein echolot im preisbereich bis 1000€     im dank voraus daniel


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Was soll es den können?

Wassertiefe usw wären hilfreich


----------



## Zanderjäger (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

ja wassertiefe,und fischanzeige und eventuell gps 

Gruß daniel


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

oha das kan langwierig werden.

Ich meinte Das Du mal sagst wo und wie Du das Echolot einsetzen willst, nicht was es können muß


----------



## Zanderjäger (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

aso ok   ja wollte es zum klopfen auf wels,schleppen und vertikalangeln einsetzen    Gruß daniel


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Die Wassertiefe wäre von interesse und ob es nach Norwegen oder so mitkommen muß


----------



## Zanderjäger (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

die wassertiefe beträgt höchstens 60m  und sind nur seen


Gruß daniel


----------



## Farsundklaus (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Wenn du so viel ausgeben willst gibt es nur eine Antwort ein Lowrance HDS 5


----------



## esgof (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

hi
also wenn ich die Kohle übrig hätte würde ich auch zu der hds tendieren auf jeden Fall eins mit Kartenplotter 
Gruß Esgof


----------



## vs-schuhe (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Petri,

Es gibt nur eine Antwort Hds-5 Combo mit dem Geber 50/200kHz Kostenpunkt ca.600€

MfG Frank


----------



## Zanderjäger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

ok danke für den guten tipp werds mir mal genau im internet anschauen       


Gruß daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Bei allem Für und Wieder, ein Anruf bei Herrn Schlageter kann in deinem Fall nicht schaden. Es hat schließlich noch keinem geschadet sich den Ratschlag eines echten Profis einzuholen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

kaufe dir das echo und den plotter extra wenn eins kaputt geht ist nicht alles weg......


----------



## Farsundklaus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*



esox02 schrieb:


> kaufe dir das echo und den plotter extra wenn eins kaputt geht ist nicht alles weg......


 
Würde ich nicht machen weil du alles doppelt mit dir rumschleppen musst.


----------



## Berni57 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Hallo Zanderjäger,
erst mal Herzlich wilkommen im Board.HAb viel Spaß bei uns.

Ich unterstütze Stuffels Meinung click mal oben ins Werbebanner vom Echolotzentrum dann kannst 
du mal mit _*Thomas Schlageter* telebimmen*.*_
Der hift dir ganz bestimmt.
Gruß Berni.


----------



## Zanderjäger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

ok vielen dank für euchere guten tipps wer demnächst mal bei ihm durchleuten 


Gruß daniel


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*



Farsundklaus schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen weil du alles doppelt mit dir rumschleppen musst.




an nem gps ist noch keiner gestorben...

außerdem kann man dafür mal einen gewissen überflüssigen teil der ausrüstung an land lassen. oder er hat ein eigenes boot mit abschließbaren staufächern, dann kann er den kram sowieso da lassen


----------



## Farsundklaus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Du brauchst 2 mal Stromversorgung 2 Geräte und doppelte Kabel. Wenn ich einen Teil in der Hütte lassen soll brauche ich ihn nicht erst kaufen weil ein Echo oder ein GPS ,wenn nicht an Bord ist, mir dann nichts nützt und solche hochwertigen Geräte im Boot lassen auch in abgeschlossenen Fächern naja auf alle Fälle hast du dann nie Garantieprobleme weil deine Geräte vorher gestohlen sind


----------



## Danfreak (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Wenn ich dann noch sehe das z.b. das Hds5 bei Cactusnav aktuell
das Gerät mit Plotter billiger ist als das ohne Plotter, erübrigt sich jede Diskussion. :q


----------



## Zanderjäger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

ja das sehe ich auch so 



Gruß daniel


----------



## olafson (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

nicht wenn mann ein 6,50m trollingsboot, oder was änliches hat, das immer geslippt wird und sonnst in einer geschlossenen halle steht. 

jüngs, ihr habt alle recht. aus unterschiedlicher sicht aber|wavey:
mfg


----------



## Farsundklaus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Ich habe ein 5.50m und 3 Stück um die 8m und trotzdem nur ein Gerät pro Boot


----------



## olafson (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

verleihst du se, oder wofür brauchst du 4 stück?


----------



## Farsundklaus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Ja ich vermiete in Farsund


----------



## olafson (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

dann ist es für dich doch nur ein gerät zum geld verdienen, wo du nur das nötigste investierst. 

ist auch i.o so. würde ich nicht anderes machen

aber wenn ich so n boot habe, dann sehe ich es mit ganz anderen augen, es ist mein schätzchen und da geb ich auch mehr aus für.

du wirst doch nicht abstreiten, daß 2 geräte besser und vor allem sicherer sind als nur eins.


----------



## Farsundklaus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Bei 2 Geräten ist das Defektrisiko doppelt so hoch auch wenn ich mit den Booten Geld verdienen will habe ich nur hochwertige Geräte an Bord. Wenn ich Echo und Plotter getrennt an Bord habe ist die Sicherheit auch nicht höher,höher ist sie nur wenn ich beides doppelt habe.


----------



## olafson (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

na wenn mein plotter ausfällt, 
weiss ich immer noch, wie tief es unterm boot ist  
und anders rum hab ich mein plotter noch

aber, wie schon mal gesagt, alle wir haben irgendwo recht.

es wär nur eine option für den T.E. , 
entscheiden mus er selbst|wavey:


----------



## ZanderTommy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Ich habe seit letzten Frühjahr ein HDS-5 mit 83/200 kHz Geber und 
bin mit dem Gerät mehr als zufrieden.
Guckt mal bei www.echolote24.de
die haben vernünftige Preise und ne menge Ahnung.


----------



## Ixe (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

Kann das HDS-5 auch die Geschwindigkeit anzeigen?? |kopfkrat


----------



## thebigangler (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*



Ixe schrieb:


> Kann das HDS-5 auch die Geschwindigkeit anzeigen?? |kopfkrat


 


Guten Morgen an alle es kann die Geschwindigkeit,Temperatur,Position Messen habe das 
HDS 5X Seit 2 Jahren bin sehr zufrieden werde mir bald eine Radar antenne zulegen weil ich sehr viel auf Nord -und Ostsee bin.:vik:


----------



## tomytulpe (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*



thebigangler schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle es kann die Geschwindigkeit,Temperatur,Position Messen habe das
> HDS 5X Seit 2 Jahren bin sehr zufrieden werde mir bald eine Radar antenne zulegen weil ich sehr viel auf Nord -und Ostsee bin.:vik:



                                                                                                                        guten tag thebigangler und alle anderen.ich habe mal eine frage zur radarantenne.was kann diese und was kostet sowas.vielen dank im voraus


----------



## thebigangler (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*



tomytulpe schrieb:


> guten tag thebigangler und alle anderen.ich habe mal eine frage zur radarantenne.was kann diese und was kostet sowas.vielen dank im voraus


 


Hallo tomytulpe du kannst schiffe bojen und andere gegenstände bei nebel und unsichtigen Wetter sehen sehr Hilfreich beim Trolling die Antenne Kostet ca.1500 euro


----------



## fletcher14ua (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: gutes echolot bis 1000€*

ich habe Lowrance LMS 522 und bin ganz zufrieden#6
sieht man sogar Fische, kannst du Speed messen, schöne Stelle speichern u.s.w.


----------

